# How many miles does your TT have?



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Just for fun I want an idea of how many miles people have on their TT's and what is a realistic amount of miles a TT can endure with out too many problems.

I guess what I am asking is who has the most miles on their car and still has a great working/looking TT

Ill start. My TT is an 04 with 115,000 miles. Runs/looks like new


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

2000 - 108000, runs fine. Paint is crap, chips everywhere and clear coat is peeling on the roof. Replaced timing belt and water pump at 86k because water pump took a dump.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

2001



wait for it





98,057


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

2001 w/ 101k and sitting under a car cover 

The QW guys do threads like this sometimes- quite a few TT's have over 200k on them but it's all about how ya drive it I think!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> sitting under a car cover


Same. I only drive it on bright sunny days. Bet you wish the same


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

2002 with 20,000 mile

it still has that new car smell.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

02 with 80k. 

i bought it last year with 55k on it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

poopie said:


> i bought it last year with 55k on it.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Audi Boy TT said:


> 2002 with 20,000 mile
> 
> it still has that new car smell.


wow how did you manage to find one with such low miles!
I bought mine with 65K on it last januaray and I already put on 50K miles in just under 2 years!! but im planning on running it well past 200K I hope thats a reasonable goal!


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

it was my aunts car she sold it to me in 08 with 12,000 miles and so i kept the family tradition of keeping it low. sadly the low mileage doesnt reflect its low stance because the suspension is stock


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

2001 225 @ 71,500.










runs, rides, looks new. (knocks on wood.)

:beer:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> 2001 225 @ 71,500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TTurbo12 (Jun 28, 2011)

2001 225 with 107k miles, still looks new, runs....almost like new lol


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

> Thats awesome that it was kept with such low miles on it. I wish i had a second car as a daily driver so i can not beat mine to hell! but I do love that i get to drive it so much even in the winter its so much fun to drive in the snow!



I don't have 2 cars. I walk, hitch rides, or ride my bicycle to keep the miles off. I'm just dedicated to my car.:laugh:


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

2001 w/ 82k miles,...... just got these RS4 wheels... what ya all think keep them?


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

'00 stg2 180, 150k
'01 stg1 225 roadster, 115k


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

2001 with 48K


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

2001, second owner at 36 miles, previous owner had all 40kmile service and timing belt done before I purchased from the dealer. I'll still be under 100k when I'll be deciding to sell or to keep.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

2001 TTQR...just now approaching 95k...

mileage as she sits now after returning from our trip to the Outer Banks of NC this last week...










few pics from the trip...




















getting rewarded currently with the addition of a LC-1 wideband and Auto Timer from Innovate for AFR monitoring and future tuning purposes...as well as a Cupra R spoiler that arrived today...

Joe


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

01 with 124,000 and 17 miles on new motor :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheater!
:laugh:


----------



## tscani (Jun 11, 2011)

wow I'm the highest 170k miles 2000 180Q 
It's my daily drive and had TT for 6 years (bought it 48k miles)having so much fun. 

still running like a go-kart with few major maintenance.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

2002 - 71000ish miles.

I only do about 6k per year so hoping to keep it nice and low average wise.










Charlie


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

02 @ 106k - The paint and seats are showing there age, but other than a few ratlles hear and there, it runs great.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

CharlieTT said:


> 2002 - 71000ish miles.
> 
> I only do about 6k per year so hoping to keep it nice and low average wise.
> 
> ...


Wants that hardtop! So lucky! Do you drive with the hardtop on most the time?


----------



## BrianVT (Jul 16, 2011)

2001 225 @ 74k....just bought it!!


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

2000 quattro with 97,586 miles n I bought it 5 years ago with 74,205 miles


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

2003 225Q with just over 82,000mi. Runs like new, a few of the usual TT gremlims have popped up over the years but overall very good. Daily driver both summer & winter.


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

love the TT in white. i don't think i've seen one in person. :beer:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hers - 2001 180Q 128K

Mine - 2002 225Q 29K


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

156K


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

2001 225Q - 117,000 miles. Daily Driver for 4+ years and I made the trip to S Florida and back, and to DC and back a few times.

People still think it's a new model car and  when I tell them it's 10 years old.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

2000 / 180Q (stage 1): 145k miles


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

'01 225Q
148,800 Miles as of last night. Prolly close to 160k by the end of summer. 
Stage II


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I wanna play!! 

2000 180q @116,xxx miles


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> 2001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here! lol


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

MKllllvr28 said:


> 01 with 124,000 and 17 miles on new motor :laugh:


what happen to the original motor ?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

109,xxx, but its officially off insurance and awaiting a bunch of crap/mods. I'm hoping that within a year the only thing that will have those miles are the odometer and unibody :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

tscani said:


> wow I'm the highest 170k miles 2000 180Q
> It's my daily drive and had TT for 6 years (bought it 48k miles)having so much fun.
> 
> still running like a go-kart with few major maintenance.


i will have to raise you 5,000 miles at 175,000 on the same exact car

2000 180Q daily driven TT


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> '01 225Q


Nice antenna lol


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

Audi Boy TT said:


> love the TT in white. i don't think i've seen one in person. :beer:


Thanks, searched almost a year to find this one when I bought it 3 years ago. A very rare color in Canada for Mk1's, and it's stealthy in the snow!


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Relfector delete, clear corners and repainting the inner lens white, would be sick


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveCJr said:


> Nice antenna lol



Thanks, rally prep :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

2000 FWD 1.8T - 89,000 miles


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*super low*

I'm STILL amazed how people construct ads and say LOW miles...only to find that the car has 123k on it!

While that may be 'lowish' miles for the year (2000).....sheesh!

Mine, 2000 TTQ 40.5k miles.

IMHO anything above 60k without $2000 worth of timing belt, tensioner, pulley, h20 pump, thermostat, syncro service, struts, brakes (pads) All stretch-to-yield bolts etc is suspect and about to explode.

(how to shut a dealer up FAST!) On your 90k 2002, what service has been DOCUMENTED????....er ah NONE......pass.


The Mk4 'Scirocco' in my sig...is the TT!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sciroccohal said:


> I'm STILL amazed how people construct ads and say LOW miles...only to find that the car has 123k on it!
> 
> While that may be 'lowish' miles for the year (2000).....sheesh!


 Its all about the year the car is made and the miles it has. If you have a 2001 with less then 111,000 on the clock then it is well within the low miles category. I believe the average is 11-12,000 a year or something close to that


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

2001 TT 225 Coupe with 193,380 miles as of this morning! On my third timing belt but all original motor and turbo. Revo stage 2 for the past 65k or so. 

She makes lots of fun noises but still drives incredible. Runs and looks awesome (at least in my eyes). Rear suspension squeaking on me a little for the past month but that's getting handled on Friday.

Had purchased a beater in order to quit daily driving her but the beater broke so I've been DD'n the TT again since April.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

So...what do I win? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Cheater!
> :laugh:


Don't be a sour puss! :laugh:



bklnstunt718 said:


> what happen to the original motor ?


Nothing lol. Just rebuilt it for a bigger turbo. 

And yes MR Ramsey you win. Only because your car looks like it has 20,000 miles not 200,000 miles.


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

2004 TTQ 225hp @ 71458 miles (115000 km)


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

2004 225QC with 17,2xx miles 
I'm the original owner


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

2000 got it with 79.000 now has 102.00 had it for 5 years I should have more miles on it but I keep blowing crap up
Its on its second motor and its allways in the shop I guess I'm a little ruff


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

MKllllvr28 said:


> And yes MR Ramsey you win. Only because your car looks like it has 20,000 miles not 200,000 miles.



:thumbup: I'm looking forward to getting one of those 200k+ stickers soon.
How's your car coming? All done?

Only met you that one time when I bought that valve cover (which is still sitting in my shed...LOL)


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

2001 225: 100123 miles, paint looks great, interior even better, and its for sale.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

mr.ramsey said:


> :thumbup: I'm looking forward to getting one of those 200k+ stickers soon.
> How's your car coming? All done?
> 
> Only met you that one time when I bought that valve cover (which is still sitting in my shed...LOL)


Well it was running.:laugh: I sold the ecu and injectors for a bigger 830 file. It's almost done though. At least that's what I keep telling my wife!


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## sbin (May 28, 2008)

2000 fwd 138k
Bought it with a skipped timing belt wound up rebuilding another motor, new clutch/flywheel and rebuilt steering rack.
Dropping the car at an alignment shop tomorrow.Should be at 200k in about 20the months.


----------



## grajagan (Feb 10, 2011)

almost 129k, 2000 ttq. timing belt done, front suspension needs work


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

2002 TT 225. Bought it in October 2006 with 37,000 miles on it. Timing belt, water pump work up at 39,000 (pump died). Stage 3+ installed at 47,000 in July 2007. KWV3's installed with full suspension overhaul last summer at 70,000. Currently has 77,200 on the clock.


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

pretty sure i've got everyone beat

01 225q with... 215k :facepalm: runs great for now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

das GLI said:


> pretty sure i've got everyone beat
> 
> 01 225q with... 215k :facepalm: runs great for now


Yup you win lol


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

2001 225q has 102k though BT kit was put on with new suspention at 88k and new front bushings put it 1k ago.

2002 225q has 78k; bought it used in 2004 with 4k on it.


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

01 TTQ 225 - 149k. many bushings and filters replaced. replaced ps pump, A/C compressor... nothing major. Drivetrain and motor feel great. Stock clutch, no problems. ppl look shocked when i tell em the mileage cus it looks only a few years old.
I get exited every time im about to drive it, still :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

01 quattro roadster - 80350 Miles


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*01' 225*

119,283 orig miles:thumbup: 

I'm the second owner and last owner. I will be buried in it! :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

04 with 80K miles. The only way you would know the mileage is by looking at the odo.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

2000 with 123456 miles as of this weekend 

oh and 3K on the new motor


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> 2000 with 123456 miles as of this weekend
> 
> oh and 3K on the new motor


I want to see a picic:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahahahaha that's hilarious


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! You almost got the full 1234567890. Off by 7 miles on the trip :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

need some math skillz to pull that one off.. 

or just pshop!

ninja edited.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

mr.ramsey said:


> So...what do I win? :laugh::laugh:


sorry dude... gotcha beat 

349,xxx kms = 216,237 miles

and she just got air


















and she runs like a swiss clock... it's all about preventative maintenance.

what do *I* win? :laugh:


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

a high mileage TT is your prize:laugh:

Love the pics. that low color one is tits


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

My baby when i first bought her. Was 57k, now shes got 65,200k, lol i drive way too much. Only had her since april? march? something like that.


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

it's yelloooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## 420 rabbit (Jan 20, 2007)

02 225==62k


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Audi Boy TT said:


> it's yelloooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!:laugh:


haha, everytime i drive to the audi dealership in my town, they go nuts! they are like omg an imola yellow TT! where did you find it?!


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

Nihuel said:


> 01 TTQ 225 - 149k. many bushings and filters replaced. replaced ps pump, A/C compressor... nothing major. Drivetrain and motor feel great. Stock clutch, no problems. ppl look shocked when i tell em the mileage cus it looks only a few years old.
> I get exited every time im about to drive it, still :screwy::laugh:


How did you do your gas lid? I have been looking to matte black mine. yours looks great.


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

2000



with 69k 

just replaced timing belt/tensioners/water pump 300 miles ago.
runs like a champ but the headliner blows! :banghead:


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> 04 with 80K miles. The only way you would know the mileage is by looking at the odo.


i love this tt  props


----------



## grajagan (Feb 10, 2011)

grajagan said:


> almost 129k, 2000 ttq. timing belt done, front suspension needs work


now at 160k


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

vdub mk4 luv said:


> i love this tt  props


I just looked at the original post I made back in August 2011. 80K miles then, and only 90K now. I think that officially counts as a low mileage car,


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I beat you all 2000 fwd 269k as of 2 days ago. Motor has never been opened never had a problem with it and the stock original turbo still at full boost tranny was changed at 174k with the original clutch that still grabbed perfect. Never been in a accident not one rip in the blue leather. I win.


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Hope to get half of what some of you guys have!

06'225=47k...


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Me too... 04 225 @ 95k
My friend's 00 180q is at 150k


----------



## Jonnasvash (May 20, 2009)

01 225 with 62,341 miles.


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

02 225Q with 86k
I have a timing belt/waterpump/tension+ on the way (it might be at my house right now) because I didn't get any service records and I don't want it to go out on me. I've had it a couple months and I'm just doing all the preventative maintenance I can in case the previous owner treated it like dirt. No problems yet.
Recently replaced the tires also


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Mines a 2001 with 108k as of yesterday bought it in February 2011 with 91k 










It's really awesome the overall build quality of these cars a lot of people seen to be racking on insane mileage on them and they still hold up great. Not even just the drivetrain components but the overall car itself. Everything seems to wear very nicely 

Clearly the cluster is the weak point lol... 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

'02 225 w/ 84k, bought at 77,800 7 mths ago. Its got all the common rattles and squeaks, the headliner is falling in my face, but she runs like a champ and looks like new


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks!*


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

01 225 with 297,xxx miles


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Hit 78k today!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

15 miles from the magic 100k...










After a great weekend this last week at the Sahlen's 6 @ Watkin's Glen!










Trying to figure somewhere special to celebrate and photograph the car at 100k...

Joe


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

2001 225 with 108k
just did timing belt, tensioners, water pump, thermostat, ect. drives like a brand new car



AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

2002 225Q
just over 109k.

bought it 5 years ago with 47k


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*low low low*

42,000 1999 TTQ perfect mint...more than showroom new.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

sciroccohal said:


> 42,000 1999 TTQ perfect mint...more than showroom new.



WOW!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

About 168k miles.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

201,xxx miles 

Runs like a top, one owner, before me. Audi dealer maintained its whole life.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I just looked at the original post I made back in August 2011. 80K miles then, and only 90K now. I think that officially counts as a low mileage car,


Mine too. 71.5K in july 11 at my first post to this thread. I'm at 77.5K now.


----------



## clrwatrtom (Jan 31, 2013)

03 180 fwd coupe. 177k miles. bought it last year with 167k. money pit, but i love it. new revmax valve body, new wheel bearings all around, 2nd time on front with hubs as i write, timing belt, water pump, silicone induction hoses, blah, blah, blah. new struts, shocks, ball joints control arm bushings, tierod ends, sway bar bushings and end links, down pipe, brakes, axles. evap delete, sai delete, catch can, k&n filter, oil pump, cam chain and cctensioner, coils, (thanks audi).
i love this car, but as you can plainly see, i have a SERIOUS problem!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm at 140k miles (ish). Bought four years ago @ 105k, but the car sat for over a year while I fixed cooling system problems.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Mine too. 71.5K in july 11 at my first post to this thread. I'm at 77.5K now.


I think there should be a "Lowest odometer reading" and a "garage queen" award, for the least yearly average miles. I really never pay attention to mileage or gas mileage. But mine is so low, that its got kind of a half speed time capsule thing going. Love it.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think there should be a "Lowest odometer reading" and a "garage queen" award, for the least yearly average miles. I really never pay attention to mileage or gas mileage. But mine is so low, that its got kind of a half speed time capsule thing going. Love it.


Mine's not lowest, but she is a queen. Under 10K miles in the past 4 yrs (bought june09). In the past 14 months, I've put under 800 miles on her. :facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah mines not low mileage either. But my 1.2mile commute hardly even counts as use.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Bought with 107k in August 2011

Now have 131k

The least reliable car of the 5 I have owned. 

Exhaust manifold went bad, brake leak, sai pump issue, TB and water pump job, clutch and flywheel replaced, transmission had to be rebuilt. Goodbye Audi after college.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

wrestler4life521 said:


> Bought with 107k in August 2011
> 
> Now have 131k
> 
> ...


Obviously the TT is no Lexus, but put it in perspective. Of the other 4, how many were 9yrs old and had over 100K miles when you bought them, had multiple previous owners, and may or may not have had routine maintenance in the four years after the warranty expired and before you bought it. Remember, when you buy a used car you buy the owner's maintenance record too.

On the bright side, it is the best looking of the five, right?

bob


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Obviously the TT is no Lexus, but put it in perspective. Of the other 4, how many were 9yrs old and had over 100K miles when you bought them, had multiple previous owners, and may or may not have had routine maintenance in the four years after the warranty expired and before you bought it. Remember, when you buy a used car you buy the owner's maintenance record too.
> 
> On the bright side, it is the best looking of the five, right?
> 
> bob


2 of them were, however I can't argue with you, the TT is the better looking of the group.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

2000 180Q Coupe w/175K.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*2001 225 qc*

Daily driver, original owner, 130.8 K


----------



## Audidream (Aug 15, 2013)

*Low Miles*

2003 180 14kmiles 
Just found and bought this last week. Haven't even had a chance to drive it yet. Can't wait.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

2001 225Q 
I bought it 4 years ago with 85k miles 
in 4 years I've put 50k miles on it


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

2002 with 34k miles on it! Hoping to get a new daily driver before hitting 50k miles.


----------



## illestkid (May 7, 2012)

01 225 roadster 63K!


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

still young @ 224k


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

2000 180Q - Daily driver (even in winter) - 184k miles.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> 2000 180Q - Daily driver (even in winter) - 184k miles.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


Im right around that ball park as well! 2000 180q sitting at 178k. Also daily driven year round


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

2001 - 73K miles.


I bought it less than a year ago (About 11 and a half months.....) with 51K


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

illestkid said:


> 01 225 roadster 63K!


How did you get that ugly front plate bracket off? Did you have to drill out the rivet centers?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

2001 180q 98k bought it six months ago with 98k lol

I drive my work truck or wife's car most the time.

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

2001 225q just hit 75k


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

2000 180 124xxx :thumbup:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

2003 225 about 120k


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

It just keeps climbing. 180 fwd original turbo and motor gaskets too.


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm at around 77K on my 2001. Bought it with about 65K in January 2011.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

2001 180 coupe. purchased jan 2012 with 89k, now almost 92k. 
more work needed.


----------



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)

2002, traded my old car for it at 152k and it currently has 154k. Runs great:thumbup:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Purchased my 2001 3 years ago with 55k. Has 86k now as a dd.


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

2001 bought in june 2013 completely stock with 72,049 miles now at 100,002


----------



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

*A lot*

Properly maintained.

3k 0-40 mobil 1 changes.

2001 180 turbo back exhaust done. 

ONE HUNDRED SIXTY ONE THOUSAND - no issues 

that's right 161,000 no problems. I've had to of course change the timing belt, water pump, alternator, few nicks and nacks but my bitch has done me right. And i drive it the way a car enthusiast would want to drive her. I beat the **** out of her sometimes. but my shifts are on point, my throttle application is sexy and I don't suck.

with proper maintenance,


----------



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

BoosTTd said:


> It just keeps climbing. 180 fwd original turbo and motor gaskets too.


This is what everyone wants to see. Kudos. what's your maintenance like? what oil do you use? what HAVE you had to fix and approximately when did it require those fixes? Do you drive it hard? 

Thanks for the info, best of luck to you, lets see 376 next


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

soocal said:


> This is what everyone wants to see. Kudos. what's your maintenance like? what oil do you use? what HAVE you had to fix and approximately when did it require those fixes? Do you drive it hard?
> 
> Thanks for the info, best of luck to you, lets see 376 next


Thanks. Only use Mobil 1, Lucas fuel treatment, only swapped the tranny after it blew at 173k, only changed normal stuff. Turbo is stock original same with the motor never opened it. I drive it pretty hard and like to have fun. my dad had it from 23k-132k and babied it. I'm about to do it's fifth timing belt.


----------



## Marknad11 (Mar 6, 2014)

2001 TT 225, purchased a year ago with 62k, now at 70k


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Mine too. 71.5K in july 11 at my first post to this thread. I'm at 77.5K now.


Annual update: 78311. 

cheers.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

'02 ALMS...wait for it...58,890 on the odometer.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

From the other day I hate when I miss it.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Annual update: 78311.
> 
> cheers.


Yay! You drove it


----------



## 2.8cupcake (Jan 2, 2008)

235,XXX. 180Q. Glad to see there are cars with higher mileage than mine. I hope to see 300,000!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

2001 225 Roadster bought in 2011 with 79k miles
Just hit 97k miles coming back to Houston from SoWo

I just love this car. Period.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

412,xxx kms = 256,xxx miles



















:wave:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

As of last week: 88,888
2005, purchased new in '04, as my daily/only driver.









Edit: it's been so long since I posted, my formerly free hosting site now wants money :screwy:
Trying new service. Sorry if image is big/weird/totally not normal.


----------



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

'02 ALMS with 41,900 miles


----------



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

2001 225hp coupe- 50,900


----------



## 2k6_tx_dad (Apr 13, 2014)

*2002 225TTQ 111,500 miles.*

Would love to see 200k like others have here.


----------



## typ44q (Mar 19, 2001)

01 225 159K relatively trouble free miles


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

2k6_tx_dad said:


> Would love to see 200k like others have here.




Just turned 232000


----------



## hushdc (Jul 18, 2006)

2k6_tx_dad said:


> Would love to see 200k like others have here.



Mine sits at 213275


----------



## inspiredbymick (Jul 6, 2014)

TT 225Q @ 129,000 Miles. Owned for 1 year, purchased at 108,000. 

Failed Parts since ownership: Driver Side Window Regulator, Passenger side Engine Mount, Coilpacks & Plugs (Cyl #4 was bad), PCV Hoses, Driver's Front Wheel Bearing & Hub, Driver's Side steering knuckle.

Preventive Maintenance: Timing Belt/Water Pump, Tensioner.

Current Upgrades: 
18" Wheels
various Carbon Fiber Wrapped items
K&N Drop in filter


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*113,641 miles*


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't mind the lights 280k.


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*still a pup*

nice.. Im about to hit the big 115...


----------



## hart027 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Almost 205000*

'04 3.2. I bought it with 194500 and am the third owner. High mileage is the only reason I could afford it 

Picture from when I hit 200k, that was a few months ago and I'm almost to 205k with only a yet to be discovered exhaust leak troubling her.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Just hit 46,xxx :laugh: shes got a big boost leak right now though :thumbdown:


----------



## erabbit777 (Jan 11, 2009)

02, 225 with 49k bought it last October with 43k
So far have replaced the top, and done preventive maintenance: timing belt, coolant flange etc.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

my 2000 180q. Just broke 200k last week.


----------



## whitepatch (Oct 7, 2014)

275,xxx miles on my 2001 Audi TT Roadster 225hp 6spd silver, bought it last year, 20v 1.8t engines are bulletproof as long as you keep it lubed well


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*148 K on the Coupe, 56 K on the Roadster*










Last week on the way home in the Coupe


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I just broke over 112k.. Probably won't move much because of little issues here and there makes me not want to drive it.. Kinda sad. Need more motivation for it


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

150k! Even after putting driving 120k over 8 years I'm still interested in this car, what I can do with it, and what it looks like. I still stare at it when am walking up to it and can't wait for the next mod. 150k is pocket change :thumbup:


----------



## AudiRacr8 (Nov 30, 2014)

2001.... 197k


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

2001, just hit 110k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 14, 2006)

2004 TT Coupe Quattro 6sp - 69,997

I feel lucky to have such a low mileage TT.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

bmwloco said:


> 2004 TT Coupe Quattro 6sp - 69,997
> 
> I feel lucky to have such a low mileage TT.


Yeah-- mine had 64,500 but I'm glad to see people getting 250,000 and higher!


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

03 roadster 225.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Rarely get to drive it but original motor gaskets turbo. Engines never been opened. Quick jump runs like a champ. New rides taking the miles now.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow BoosTTd! 
Those are some miles! Hope mine can make it like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow BoosTTd! 
Those are some miles! Hope mine can make it like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

spydox said:


> nice.. Im about to hit the big 115...


I hit this about a month ago :laugh:


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

Picked mine up with 32xxx K on it in March this year. It now has 34xxx K 
Always liked the look of these little roadsters - need to decide if keeping or hunting a low mile RS4 convertible


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

187k on the track car now and 102k on the street car


----------

